#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] In PowerPoint 2010 How Can I Number the Slides "Slide 1 of 10"?

## Gnokrojam

That pretty much says it. I know how to number pages, but how does one add the "_of total_" part of "Slide 1 _of total_"?

Preferably, this would be automatic. I'd rather not have to count the slides, then update it if the number of slides changes.

Thank you.

Phil Brown

----------


## vishal2628

Hi Gnokrojam,

Do u want this "Slide 1 of total" as the footer of the every slide or as the slide number?

----------


## oghk2000@yahoo.com

I would take either. Actually, I thought the slide number was part of the footer.
I would like it to appear at the bottom of every page.
Thank you for the question.
Phil

----------


## kokilak@hcl.com

Hi Phil,

click insert<<select slide number<<put a tick mark in slide number.

Hope this helps

Regards
Kokila.S

----------


## Gnokrojam

Kokila,
Thank you for the response. I had given up on it.
Your suggest gets the slide number placed in the corner. If I have missed something, please educate me.
What I am after is a way to get PowerPoint to display "Slide 1 of 10" automatically. How can I get PowerPoint to total the number of pages and include it in the slide number field?
Thank you.
Phil Brown

----------


## kokilak@hcl.com

Hi Phil,

you have to hard code the total slide number
There is no automatic calculation of total slides, like in Word for total pages. So make a note of how many slides you have, and do the following:

Step 1: Access the Slide Master
 1.Choose the VIEW tab and from the PRESENTATION or MASTER VIEWS group [Click] the SLIDE MASTER button.
 2.[Click] the appropriate master slide. In order to show your change on all slides except the title slide, use the Title and Content Master, typically the third slide from the top in the navigation panel. You can Hover over a Master to show its title and which slides it affects.

Step 2: Add a text box
 1.Choose the INSERT tab and from the TEXT group, [Click] the TEXT BOX button.
 2.[Click] where you would like to display your count.

Step 3: Add the text and slide numbers
 1.Ensure that your cursor is in the text box you just created, then choose the INSERT tab and, in the TEXT group, [Click] the SLIDE NUMBER button. The placeholder for page numbers will appear, and is shown as ‹#›.
 2.Now enter the text you want to add to the slide count, e.g., If you want the finished output to display in the format “Slide 2 of 20″, the contents of your text box should look like this: Slide ‹#› of 20.
 3.Choose the SLIDE MASTER tab and [Click] CLOSE MASTER VIEW in the CLOSE group. Alternatively, [Click] the Normal button in the status bar.

That’s it! You should now see an updating count of slide number with your extra text included, on each slide. Remember to update the total if it changes so you don’t wind up with “21 of 20″!

(Applies to both 2010 & 2007 versions)


Regards
Kokila.S

----------


## Gnokrojam

Kokila.S,

Thank you for spelling it out for me. The details you provided were very clear.

I'd never have thought to insert a text box. I thought that the supplied box with <x> would have worked. I wasn't able to get it to though. And I didn't know what the page number icon was used for.

Given that PowerPoint does not provide for an automatically updated page total, this is the next best thing.  :Smilie:  Thank you very much for the help.

Phil B.

----------

